# QuickPacket - Dual Xeon L5420 - 16 GB RAM - 1 TB HD - KVM over IP / IPMI - $49.99 per month



## qps (Jun 28, 2013)

*QuickPacket* is pleased to offer premium dedicated servers with high-quality, major brand hardware backed by a 100% uptime guarantee.

 

*Why Choose QuickPacket?*

- Founded in 2003; registered NC Limited Liability Company.

- We are not resellers - we own all of our server hardware.

- We operate our own fully-redundant network and have IP addresses directly from ARIN.

- Data center staffed 24x7 by on-site technicians.

- We keep spare parts on-site for hardware replacement.

- We have flexible month-to-month terms that do not require a long-term commitment.

 

===*ATLANTA=DEDICATED*=*SERVERS*===================

 

*Dell PowerEdge CS24-SC - Intel Dual Xeon L5420*

- Dual Quad Core 2.5 GHz / 1333 MHz FSB / 2x 12 MB Cache

- 16 GB RAM

- 1 TB Serial ATA Hard Drive

- 5 IP Addresses on Private VLAN with Reverse DNS

- Dedicated KVM over IP / IPMI (uses 1 IP address)

- 10 TB Bandwidth / 100 Mbps Port 

- Unmanaged

- Located in 55 Marietta / Atlanta, GA

 

*$49.99 per month - Click here to Order Now!*

 

Terms of Service - includes Acceptable Use Policy and Service Level Agreement

 

Note: All add-ons (network upgrades, hardware and software pricing) are listed on the order form.  If something is not listed on the order form, please contact us for pricing.

 

*Facility Information:*

- Located in 55 Marietta St NW in Atlanta, Georgia.  

- UPS and Generator backup power.

- Network providers include nLayer and Cogent.

- Ping/traceroute to 199.101.96.2. Please *contact us* for a test file link.

 

*Technical Support:*

- Push button reboots are provided for no charge.

- Faulty hardware replacement is included on dedicated servers.

- Dedicated servers are unmanaged.  Advanced technical support is available for $75 per hour.

 

*Acceptable Use Information:*

- IRC-related, Warez-related, Bulk Mail, and Spam-related activities are strictly forbidden.

- CAN-SPAM, Copyright, DMCA, and other related US laws must be strictly followed.

- Legal adult content is allowed.

- Please review our Terms of Service, which includes our full Acceptable Use Policy, for more information.

 

*Ordering Information:*

- We accept VISA, MasterCard, Discover, American Express, and PayPal for payment.

- Please *contact us* with questions prior to ordering.

- Orders will typically be processed within 12 hours after verification.

- Promotional pricing is available for new customers or existing customers adding additional servers.

 

Thank you for your interest! We look forward to serving you!


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jun 29, 2013)

Choose Billing Cycle





1 Month Price - $69.99 USD


----------



## qps (Jun 29, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Choose Billing Cycle
> 
> 1 Month Price - $69.99 USD


If you click through to the second screen, the promotion code (that is included in the link) reduces the price to $49.99.


----------



## jarland (Jun 29, 2013)

Could not stress enough how much I recommend this.


----------



## wdq (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm really tempted to get one of these things to run several Minecraft game servers. Right now I have a really good deal on a couple of VPSs which I use to run the game servers. Something like this could really give me room to expand with the extra memory and disk space. I'm really just not sure how dedicated cores on an L5420 compare to shared cores on something like an E5-2620.


----------



## qps (Jun 29, 2013)

wdq said:


> I'm really tempted to get one of these things to run several Minecraft game servers. Right now I have a really good deal on a couple of VPSs which I use to run the game servers. Something like this could really give me room to expand with the extra memory and disk space. I'm really just not sure how dedicated cores on an L5420 compare to shared cores on something like an E5-2620.


There are so many variables that it is difficult to compare a shared/VPS environment with a dedicated environment.

We have several customers who use these servers for Minecraft and have said that it works great.


----------



## wdq (Jun 29, 2013)

qps said:


> There are so many variables that it is difficult to compare a shared/VPS environment with a dedicated environment.   We have several customers who use these servers for Minecraft and have said that it works great.


That's what I was thinking. I'll keep in mind that you have some customers who have been happily running Minecraft on their server.


----------



## jarland (Jun 29, 2013)

wdq said:


> I'm really tempted to get one of these things to run several Minecraft game servers. Right now I have a really good deal on a couple of VPSs which I use to run the game servers. Something like this could really give me room to expand with the extra memory and disk space. I'm really just not sure how dedicated cores on an L5420 compare to shared cores on something like an E5-2620.


At the risk of sounding like I'm upsetting you away from Catalyst  ...

The L5420 caves faster than the E5-2620 as a VPS node. As a single purpose node, it's a beastly CPU and it'll put out some serious performance.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 29, 2013)

wdq said:


> I'm really tempted to get one of these things to run several Minecraft game servers. Right now I have a really good deal on a couple of VPSs which I use to run the game servers. Something like this could really give me room to expand with the extra memory and disk space. I'm really just not sure how dedicated cores on an L5420 compare to shared cores on something like an E5-2620.


 

While the L5420 cores are older than the E5-2620s, they're still perfectly awesome workhorses suitable for almost any work.  I guarantee you it'll be perfectly fine and I can recommend qps's services (although I no longer have a service with them).


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 29, 2013)

jarland said:


> At the risk of sounding like I'm upsetting you away from Catalyst   ...
> 
> The L5420 caves faster than the E5-2620 as a VPS node. As a single purpose node, it's a beastly CPU and it'll put out some serious performance.


 

Remember Jarland, we still do have a single Dual L5420 node in service at the moment


----------



## jarland (Jun 29, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Remember Jarland, we still do have a single Dual L5420 node in service at the moment


And that's why there's like 10 people on it


----------



## qps (Jun 29, 2013)

jarland said:


> At the risk of sounding like I'm upsetting you away from Catalyst  ...
> 
> The L5420 caves faster than the E5-2620 as a VPS node. As a single purpose node, it's a beastly CPU and it'll put out some serious performance.


We have quite a few Dual Xeon L5420 in service for OpenVZ, Xen, and KVM VPS nodes (as do many of our customers), and they are workhorses.  Obviously, an E5-2620 will hold more VPS, but the Dual L5420 is very capable.


----------



## wdq (Jun 29, 2013)

jarland said:


> At the risk of sounding like I'm upsetting you away from Catalyst  ...
> 
> The L5420 caves faster than the E5-2620 as a VPS node. As a single purpose node, it's a beastly CPU and it'll put out some serious performance.


I was thinking of putting three to four Minecraft servers on the L5420. In total the maximum amount of people they would have on at once would probably be around 30. 

I'm pretty sure that the L5420 could handle it, but the server runs so well right now at Catalyst I really don't want to waste any money trying something that might not work out quite as well. There are just so many factors that go into a system (processor architecture, hard drive performance, system bus performance, and so on.)

I may end up seeing what people have to say on a place like Minecraft Forum, I'm sure there are people who have their game servers on an L5420.


----------



## Tux (Jun 29, 2013)

Just a quick question re. IRC: are private bouncers and bots allowed?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jun 29, 2013)

Tux said:


> Just a quick question re. IRC: are private bouncers and bots allowed?



http://www.quickpacket.com/tos.html



> *What uses are Prohibited?*
> 
> 23. Any activity related to Internet Relay Chat (IRC).


----------



## Tux (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah... No IRC, no go for me


----------



## NodeBytes (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone have any specs on what the disk read/write is like on these?


----------



## qps (Jun 29, 2013)

Tux said:


> Yeah... No IRC, no go for me


We've been hit with a few Denial of Service attacks related to IRC activity, so that's why we've decided to not allow it.  



bcarlsonmedia said:


> Anyone have any specs on what the disk read/write is like on these?



I ran this a while back:

http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/03/18/CdYns5xeaflmIh5W

Drive performance will vary depending on the specific brand/model drive that you receive, as we do use a few different brands/models.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## wdq (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, I just ordered one of them. Stock configuration with additional IP addresses. Hopefully it will get setup this afternoon.


----------



## qps (Jul 3, 2013)

We just released more inventory for this offer.


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 3, 2013)

*@**qps* congratulations on a great offer! I just saw this, and if Andre from LET doesn't jump on it then I doubt he'll find anything much better considering price/quality of service/hardware. Is it possible to add more RAM to these servers? Thank you.


----------



## qps (Jul 3, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> *@qps* congratulations on a great offer! I just saw this, and if Andre from LET doesn't jump on it then I doubt he'll find anything much better considering price/quality of service/hardware. Is it possible to add more RAM to these servers? Thank you.


Yes, these servers are upgradable to 24 GB RAM.  The additional cost is $15 per month or a one-time $89.99 setup fee.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 4, 2013)

Dont you guys do L5520 deals? L5450 really turns me off


----------



## Ivan (Jul 4, 2013)

So an additional $15/month to add 8GB of RAM for 24 GB of RAM total?


----------



## qps (Jul 4, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Dont you guys do L5520 deals? L5450 really turns me off


If you are interested in an L5520, please contact our sales team for a custom quote.



Ivan said:


> So an additional $15/month to add 8GB of RAM for 24 GB of RAM total?


Yes, that is correct.

Thanks for your interest!

Also, I just added some more inventory for the special...


----------



## qps (Jul 10, 2013)

We just released additional inventory for this special.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 11, 2013)

I notice your AS has an IPv6 prefix originated. Do you offer IPv6 with this plan. A /64 maybe?


----------



## qps (Jul 11, 2013)

IPv6 is not ready for customer use yet.  We will announce when it is ready.  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## BK_ (Jul 11, 2013)

If you bring your own key, are the licensing fees waived for server 2008?


----------



## qps (Jul 11, 2013)

BK_ said:


> If you bring your own key, are the licensing fees waived for server 2008?


We do not allow outside Windows licenses.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 11, 2013)

when is when ?



qps said:


> IPv6 is not ready for customer use yet.  We will announce when it is ready.  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 11, 2013)

sv01 said:


> when is when ?


It always irritates a little bit when I see that a provider's AS has IPv6 prefixes assigned, but they don't offer it. My ISP is that way too. But I understand that these things take time, and I imagine *@qps* didn't say when exactly because he doesn't know. I'm sure they're working on it as best they can.


----------



## qps (Jul 11, 2013)

sv01 said:


> when is when ?


We do not have an ETA at this time, but we will announce it when it is ready.


----------



## qps (Jul 19, 2013)

We just released two more servers into inventory.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 20, 2013)

It's "Coming Soon "


----------



## NodeworksIX (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you offer any hardware RAID upgrades?  If so, what is the cost associated with this?


----------



## qps (Jul 26, 2013)

NodeworksIX said:


> Do you offer any hardware RAID upgrades?  If so, what is the cost associated with this?


We can offer hardware RAID, but pricing depends on which hardware RAID card you need.  Please open a sales ticket and we can discuss the specifics.  Thanks.


----------



## qps (Sep 4, 2013)

We have more of these servers in stock.

Additionally, we have the following available in Las Vegas:

 

Quantity 1 - Xeon E3-1270v2 / 32 GB RAM / KVM/IPMI / 2x 1 TB Hard Drives $149.99

Quantity 1 - Dual Xeon L5420 / 16 GB RAM / 2x 500 GB Hard Drives $59.99

Quantity 5 - Dual Xeon L5420 / 16 GB RAM / 2x 1 TB Hard Drives $64.99

 

Please PM me or open a sales ticket for more details.  Thanks!


----------



## jarland (Sep 7, 2013)

New job, slightly less poor, glad to be a QuickPacket customer again! Seriously though, 4 hours from ordered to provisioned? I would've been happy with Monday


----------



## qps (Sep 7, 2013)

jarland said:


> New job, slightly less poor, glad to be a QuickPacket customer again! Seriously though, 4 hours from ordered to provisioned? I would've been happy with Monday


Thanks man.  Glad to have you back.


----------

